# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  25 bài học giá trị về cuộc sống từ những bộ phim điện ảnh nổi tiếng

## maiphuong93ss

"Làm hoặc không, chứ không có chuyện thử!" – Yoda, Star Wars.


Phim không đơn thuần chỉ để giải trí. Sâu xa trong từng tác phẩm điện ảnh vẫn luôn chứa đựng những bài học giá trị về tình yêu, tình người và cuộc đời, khiến khán giả mỗi lần xem đều có rất nhiều suy ngẫm.

Mỗi câu nói trong phim dù đơn giản hay phức tạp, dù cầu kỳ, hoa mỹ hay chỉ có vài từ nhưng chỉ cần được thốt ra trong những tình huống, hoàn cảnh nhất định đều có thể trở thành "bất hủ".

Dưới đây là 25 trong số rất nhiều câu nói truyền cảm hứng được chọn lọc từ một số bộ phim nổi tiếng và được nhiều người yêu thích nhất. Nếu chưa xem phim nào thì hãy dành thời gian cuối tuần này để thưởng thức nhé. Chắc chắn bạn sẽ có những trải nghiệm thú vị hơn nữa.

*1. Hãy kiên quyết thay vì chỉ có ý định cố gắng! Hãy làm đi!*


_"Do, or do not. There is no "try"._ – Yoda, Star Wars.


_Làm hoặc không, chứ không có chuyện thử!_

*2. Hãy học cách cho đi và chắc chắn về nơi bạn muốn đến*


_"Love cannot be found where it doesn't exist, nor can it be hidden where it truly does"_. – David Schwimmer, Kissing a Fool.


_Tình yêu sẽ không thể tìm thấy ở nơi nó không tồn tại, cũng không thể bị che giấu nếu nó thực sự tồn tại._

*3. Hãy học hỏi từ những kinh nghiệm trong quá khứ ngay từ bây giờ vì chúng là những bài học rất giá trị dành cho bạn!*


_"Oh yes, the past can hurt. But you can either run from it, or learn from it"._ – Rafiki, The Lion King.


_Ồ, vâng, quá khứ có thể đau đớn, nhưng con hoặc là bỏ nó đi hoặc là học hỏi từ nó._

*4. Hãy luôn là chính mình vì bạn là duy nhất và bạn sẽ tỏa sáng!*


_"Why are you trying so hard to fit in when you were born to stand out?"_ – What a Girl Wants.


_Tại sao em lại phải nỗ lực hết sức để vừa lòng người khác trong khi em sinh ra để nổi bật?_

*5. Cuộc đời quá ngắn ngủi để bỏ qua bất cứ thứ gì nên hãy sống chậm lại!*


_"Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it"_ – Ferris, Ferris Bueller's Day Off.


_Cuộc sống trôi qua rất nhanh. Nếu bạn không dừng lại và nhìn ngó xung quanh một chút, bạn có thể sẽ bỏ lỡ nó._

*6. Bạn nên yêu và chăm sóc bản thân mình bởi sau cùng, cuộc đời này là của bạn!*


_"You can't live your life for other people. You've got to do what's right for you, even if it hurts some people you love"_ – The Notebook.


_Em không thể sống thay người khác. Hãy làm những gì tốt cho em, cho dù nó có thể làm tổn thương những người mà em yêu thương._

*7. Mỗi người đều có một sự lựa chọn. Bạn cũng có thể lựa chọn con đường riêng cho mình*


_"We are who we choose to be"_ – Green Goblin, Spider-Man.


_Chúng ta là những người mà chúng ta chọn._

*8. Bạn xứng đáng nhận được điều bạn muốn khi bạn nỗ lực hết mình để đạt được nó, không một ai có thể tước mất quyền đó của bạn*


_"Don't let anyone ever make you feel like you don't deserve what you want" –_ Heath Ledger, 10 Things I Hate About You.


_Đừng để bất kỳ ai khiến em thấy em không xứng đáng với những gì em muốn._

*9. Không có thời khắc hoàn hảo cho mọi việc, hãy làm ngay bây giờ hoặc sau này bạn sẽ hối hận!*


_"I don't regret the things I've done, but those I did not do"._ – Empire Records.


_Tôi không hối tiếc về những thứ tôi đã làm nhưng tôi hối tiếc về những gì tôi đã bỏ qua._

*10. Bạn không cần che giấu bản thân vì sợ những gì người khác nghĩ về bạn. Bạn có thể lựa chọn cuộc sống của riêng mình.*


_"It is not our abilities that show what we truly are... it is our choices"_. – Dumbledore, Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets.


_Đó không phải là khả năng cho thấy chúng ta thực sự là ai... đó là sự lựa chọn của chúng ta._

*11. Hãy tiếp tục tiến về phía trước, một ngày nào đó bạn sẽ làm được!*


_"Run, Forrest, run!"_ – Forrest Gump.


_Chạy đi Forest, chạy đi._

*12. Những điều ít được mong đợi nhất sẽ xảy ra vào thời điểm ít mong đợi nhất trong cuộc đời*


_"My momma always said, "Life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get."_ – Forrest Gump.


_Mẹ tôi luôn nói rằng "Cuộc đời như một hộp socola, con sẽ không bao giờ biết được hương vị của nó trừ khi con nếm thử._

*13. Đừng bao giờ từ bỏ ước mơ của mình, hãy chiến đấu hết sức có thể để đạt được nó!*


_"Don't ever let somebody tell you you can't do something, not even me. Alright? You dream, you gotta protect it. People can't do something themselves, they wanna tell you you can't do it. If you want something, go get it. Period"_ – Chris Gardner, The Pursuit of Happyness.


_Đừng để một ai nói với con rằng con không thể làm được điều gì, kể cả bố. Hiểu không? Con có ước mơ, con hãy bảo vệ nó. Khi họ không thể tự mình làm được thứ gì, họ sẽ nói với con rằng con cũng không làm được nó. Nếu con muốn điều gì, hãy giành lấy nó. Chấm hết!_

*14. Đừng mắc kẹt trong thế giới nhỏ bé của riêng bạn vì mục đích của cuộc sống là để khám phá và trải nghiệm.*


_"To see the world, things dangerous to come to, to see behind walls, to draw closer, to find each other and to feel. That is the purpose of life"_ – The Secret Life of Walter Mitty.


_Chiêm ngưỡng thế giới, đối mặt với hiểm nguy, nhìn ra phía trước, tiến lại gần hơn, tìm thấy nhau và cảm nhận. Đó chính là mục đích của cuộc sống._

*15. Hãy dừng lại việc cố làm hài lòng tất cả mọi người vì điều đó là không thể. Hãy làm những gì khiến bạn thoải mái.*


_"You cannot live your life to please others. The choice must be yours"_ – White Queen, Alice in Wonderland.


_Bạn không thể sống chỉ để làm hài lòng người khác. Sự lựa chọn là của bạn._

*16. Hãy tin vào chính bạn. Sự tự tin của bạn sẽ dẫn đường cho thành công và hạnh phúc.*


_"After a while, you learn to ignore the names people call you and just trust who you are"._ – Shrek.


_Qua thời gian, bạn sẽ học được cách lờ đi những cái tên mà mọi người đã gán cho bạn và hãy thực sự là chính bạn._

*17. Để có thể đạt được ước mơ và mục tiêu, bạn sẽ phải trải qua rất nhiều giai đoạn khó khăn nhưng đừng buông tay.*


_"If you're going to try, go all the way. Otherwise don't even start. This could mean losing girlfriends, wives, relatives, jobs. And maybe your mind. It could mean not eating for three or four days. It could mean freezing on a park bench. It could mean jail. It could mean derision. It could mean mockery, isolation. Isolation is the gift. All the others are a test of your endurance. Of how much you really want to do it. And you'll do it, despite rejection in the worst odds. And it will be better than anything else you can imagine"._ – Factotum.


_Nếu bạn đang thử, hãy thử mọi cách, nếu không, đừng bắt đầu. Điều này có thể là mất bạn gái, vợ, người thân, nghề nghiệp. Và có thể là chính bạn. Điều đó có thể là không ăn trong 3 hoặc 4 ngày. Điều đó có thể là bị đóng băng trên ghế đá công viên. Điều đó có thể là vào tù. Điều đó có thể là bị chế nhạo. Điều đó có thể là bị nhạo báng, cô lập. Sự cô lập là một món quà tặng. Tất cả những thứ khác là bài kiểm tra sự bền bỉ của bạn. Thực sự, bạn muốn làm nó đến mức nào. Và bạn sẽ làm nó, mặc cho những thứ tồi tệ nhất đang cản trở bạn. Và nó sẽ tuyệt vời hơn mọi thứ mà bạn tưởng tượng._

*18. Hãy sống trọn từng khoảnh khắc, tận hưởng nó và đừng lãng phí cuộc đời*


_"All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given to us"._ – Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring.


_Tất cả chúng ta phải quyết định nên làm gì với thời gian mà chúng ta được ban cho._

*19. Những thứ nhỏ bé bạn làm hôm nay có thể tạo nên những khác biệt lớn trong tương lai.*


_"It's what you do right now that makes a difference"._ – Black Hawk Down.


_Chính những gì bạn làm ngay bây giờ sẽ tạo nên sự khác biệt._

*20. Đừng bỏ lỡ bất kỳ cơ hội nào cho dù đó là hoàn cảnh không như ý. Bạn không hề biết được bài học mà cuộc sống đang muốn dạy bạn*


_"Our lives are defined by opportunities, even the ones we miss"._ – The Curious Case of Benjamin Button.


_Cuộc sống của chúng ta được định nghĩa bởi cơ hội, kể cả những thứ mà chúng ta bỏ lỡ_.

*21. Nỗ lực trong thời gian dài sẽ giúp bạn làm nên những điều vĩ đại!*


_"Great men are not born great, they grow great"._ – Mario Puzo, The Godfather.


_Những người đàn ông vĩ đại không phải sinh ra đã là vĩ đại, họ nuôi lớn điều đó._

*22. Thay vì tìm kiếm hạnh phúc, hãy sống trọn từng giây và đó chính là nơi hạnh phúc tồn tại.*


_"Me, I still believe in paradise. But now at least I know it's not some place you can look for because it's not where you go. It's how you feel for a moment in your life when you're a part of something and if you find that moment, it lasts forever"._ – The Beach.


_Với anh, anh vẫn tin vào thiên đường. Nhưng giờ ít nhất anh biết rằng đó không phải là nơi em tìm kiếm bởi vì đó không phải nơi em đến. Đó phải là nơi em cảm nhận được từng khoảnh khắc trong cuộc sống của em khi em chính là một phần trong đó và nếu em tìm thấy nó, nó sẽ kéo dài mãi mãi._

*23. Nếu bạn chờ ai đó hoàn thiện mình, bạn sẽ không bao giờ có được sự bình an trong tâm trí khi cô đơn.*


_"Only if you find peace within yourself will you find true connection with others"._ – from Before Sunrise.


_Chỉ khi nào bạn tìm thấy sự bình yên trong con người bạn, bạn mới có thể kết nối thật sự với người khác._

*24. Luôn luôn hy vọng. Hãy lạc quan về tương lai của bạn.*


_"I know what I have to do now, I've got to keep breathing because tomorrow the sun will rise. Who knows what the tide could bring?"_ – Cast Away.


_Tôi biết điều tôi phải làm lúc này, tôi vẫn thở vì ngày mai mặt trời sẽ mọc. Ai biết được rằng thủy triều sẽ mang đến cái gì chứ?_

*25. Trước khi làm bất cứ thứ gì, hãy làm rõ tại sao bạn muốn làm nó. Mục đích là một nhân tố quan trọng tác động tới những gì bạn làm.*


_"To find something, anything, a great truth or a lost pair of glasses, you must first believe there will be some advantage in finding it"_ – All the King's Men.


_Để tìm kiếm thứ gì, mọi thứ, một sự thật vĩ đại hay một cặp kính bị mất, điều đầu tiên bạn phải tin rằng luôn có những lợi ích khi tìm ra nó._

----------

